# wrapping ribs



## your behind bbq (Jul 7, 2012)

when you guys wrap your ribs what kind of ingredients/sauce do you use in the foil?  just trying to get some ideas to to use in my next comp. thanks


----------



## cwalk (Jul 7, 2012)

apple juice


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 7, 2012)

Try giving the an Au-natural Rib???  No wrapping and no sauce. Now that will take some work to do, I mean you'll have to babysit them and leave the lid closed (Keeps it moist) till they are done?

Just sayin...

Have fun and...


----------



## whistlepig (Jul 7, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Try giving the an Au-natural Rib???  No wrapping and no sauce. Now that will take some work to do, I mean you'll have to babysit them and leave the lid closed (Keeps it moist) till they are done?
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> Have fun and...


You've got my interest.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 7, 2012)

I have not competed with my Foiling Juice but another member SmokinAl has and took First Place. Here is a link...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


----------



## deannc (Jul 7, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have not competed with my Foiling Juice but another member SmokinAl has and took First Place. Here is a link...JJ
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


That recipe looks pretty tasty Chef!

I usually add squeezable butter and honey, then add either 1/4 cup of apple juice or a 2 to 1 mix of apple juice and cider vinegar when I foil.  I'll be giving Chef's recipe a try tomorrow or next weekend! ;)


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 7, 2012)

I  am not a competitor but I used Johnny Triggs method:


----------



## your behind bbq (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks for all the replies! what is the "blue agave" on the trig ribs? and i cant find tiger sauce out here in Arizona. is there any substitute?


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 7, 2012)

Your Behind BBQ said:


> thanks for all the replies! what is the "blue agave" on the trig ribs? and i cant find tiger sauce out here in Arizona. is there any substitute?


Blue agave is a sweetener like honey.  I believe Trigg uses honey.

Tiger Sauce is a type of hot sauce with a sweet component to it.  It has a very unique flavor so I am not sure of a substitute.  Here in Bama it's in the Publix grocery store on the same shelf as other condiments.


----------



## your behind bbq (Jul 7, 2012)

i see! alright im probably going to have to order tiger sauce online. cant find it anywhere


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 7, 2012)

Not sure it's worth ordering.  I'd try it without and see what you think.  Shipping for these things can be super stupid.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 10, 2012)

I also do mine like Bama BBQ. I found Tiger Sauce at Walmart. I'm wanting to try no foil on the next ones I smoke.

When you get a chance would you mind swinging by Roll Call and introducing yourself, so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome?

Also could you please update your profile to include a location, it helps when answering questions to know where in the world you are?

Thanks!


----------



## baja traveler (Jul 11, 2012)

I used Chef Jimmy J's recipe on my July 4th ribs, and they were awesome. I'm sticking with it, but may substitute agave for honey next time since I have both - just to see what it tastes like. I use my own raw honey from my backyard bee hive, so that's pretty hard to beat.


----------



## joshrichards (Jul 11, 2012)

Last time I foiled ribs I used butter, honey, and brown sugar.  I was going to use apple juice but my son drank it.  So I grabbed a small can of his pears and put juice and all under the ribs.  It turned out great.


----------



## bruno994 (Jul 11, 2012)

Brown sugar, parkay, some more rub and apple juice.  I smoke for 3 hours at 250, meat side up.  Wrap it tightly, cook for another 1 1/2 hours at 250, then back on the pit for 30 minutes with a good glazing, perfect ribs everytime, fall off the bone, but not sloppy.  In other words you can leave bitemarks, but not have to put any effort into the bite.


----------



## lovelife (Jan 25, 2016)

Its really cool to read what ingredients everyone is using, but I would really like to hear the 'why'.

Why do you add magarine or butter? What does it exactly do? And why sugar? I guess sweetness? So many people use this method, I guess we can assume that most people like their ribs super duper sweet with all that sugar and honey?


----------



## westby (Jan 25, 2016)

I don't wrap often - but occasionally do (depending on who I'm cooking for).  No matter which method I use, I start with a coat of Sriracha sauce and a healthy coating of my rub, which is sugar heavy (I use white, brown and turbinado in my rub).  The amount of sugar in my rub is all the sweetness I really need on the ribs.  When I foil, I only use a few ounces of beer and a bit of apple cider vinegar.  No other sweeteners in the foil.  I do finish them with a very light glaze of sweet sauce and let them set.


----------



## lovelife (Jan 26, 2016)

My rub is sugar heavy too. And I also feel that is all the sweetness it needs. But I will be cooking for other people that's why I was asking.

Does anyone else have anything to say on why all the sugar during wrapping? I guess it just comes down to people like sweet stuff?


----------



## westby (Jan 26, 2016)

I think it originally came about from competitions (along with the 321 method).  Competitors were trying to pack all the flavor they can into one bite to really wow the judges, so they started putting the layers of flavor in the foil with the ribs.  This has obviously worked, because almost everyone on the comp circuit does it.  I think that it is too much and really overpowers the ribs if you eat much more than one bone (which I do).  I've seen a few interviews of major competitors that says that they don't like comp ribs for that reason and don't cook them that way at home.


----------



## lovelife (Jan 26, 2016)

Makes sense. I am not a fan of all that sugar at all. My rub is pretty sweet already and I am not a big fan of it, let alone adding a ton of sugar during wrapping.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Me either. My rub had some brown sugar in it but not a ton and if I'm wrapping them, it's usually just with some butter.


----------



## lovelife (Jan 29, 2016)

Jetsknicks1 said:


> Me either. My rub had some brown sugar in it but not a ton and if I'm wrapping them, it's usually just with some butter.


What does the butter do? Is it just for flavor?


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 29, 2016)

LoveLife said:


> What does the butter do? Is it just for flavor?


It helps to keep the ribs moist and It does add a nice touch of flavor to them.


----------



## lovelife (Jan 29, 2016)

That's what I thought. Will regular butter burn at 225F?


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 29, 2016)

LoveLife said:


> That's what I thought. Will regular butter burn at 225F?


Nope, I haven't had any issues.


----------

